# Johnson Creek at Lake O' the Pines, Texas



## bill0830

We visited Lake O' the Pines while my wife, Gail was on a nursing assignment in Paris Texas. My sister and her family met us there, as we heard the fishing was supposed to be pretty nice, plus there was a few golf courses close. The main thing that I remember, it was "HOT". The park was nice and clean. We set up at Johnson Creek campground, which is run the Army Corp. Since it was so hot, we didn't catch much fish, until after I left, when my brother-in-law and nephew caught a few big bass. We went to the marine there and seen some huge house boats. I guess it's true what they say about Texas, huh? We have had really good luck with Army Corp of Engineer maintained campgrounds. I highly recommend staying at one, especially this one. I believe the spots were around 12-14 dollars a night, with water/electricity hookups. 
I rate this site 6 of 10.


----------

